# Francine



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is just darling, love the name. Where did you get her?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She came from a real idiot... in a hog pen with no bed and metal floors  but she's got it made now!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She's so cute  Glad you saved her!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

She is too cute! I love the picture of her swimming!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

She's adorable ...How old??


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh boy Jenna, I bet he really had to twist your arm !!!! ROFL.. She's adorable and I bet she already knows what spoiled means !!!!!!!! Lucky you ( and Francine).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is 8 weeks old... well 9 weeks now...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's adorable. She's swimming at a young age. Smart girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She came from a real idiot... in a hog pen with no bed and metal floors  but she's got it made now!


she certainly has got it made now with you looking out for her !!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She's so adorable. I also love that swimming picture - wow, how cute is that!!!! How fun that you get to take care of her during the day!


Tiffany


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

awww she's adorable. I didn't realize you have another roomie. :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I only have one roomie now Lisa... lol I am on your team now


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I only have one roomie now Lisa... lol I am on your team now



oh the beef one? LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome back Jenna! 

What a cutie Francine is.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition to your pack. She is a really sweet looking pup.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks!!! 

Yup Lisa LOL


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL hmmmmm naw i better not say it.:doh:


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Awww the new puppy is adorable. I look forward to seeing all the cool stuff you teach her. 

BTW, I'm glad you are back.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Swanolck said:


> Awww the new puppy is adorable. I look forward to seeing all the cool stuff you teach her.
> 
> BTW, I'm glad you are back.



Back on the team or back on the forum? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a doll...Im sure your feelings are hurt Acc that you get to hang out with her all day.....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She is a cutie!! Love that fat little puppy belly!!! And she is luckiest of all that you have her now!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, it's just tragic... LOL... I also get up with her at 3 AM... LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a cute!!!!


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Francine!!! You sure are pretty


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love that picture of Francine in the water.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Back on the team or back on the forum? LOL



both???:wavey: you troublemaker....


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahh she is soo cute,glad you saved her


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

awww....what a sweet little cutie!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Francine is just darling....oh my gosh, what an absolute cutie.

Do you and your roomie plan on keeping her?

~Jackie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a cutie and looks like a natural born swimmer!:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the name! She is adorable


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wait!!??? was there a transport I missed??? and what team?? whose on which team...I'm lost LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is cute...thanks for saving her Jenna!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is a cute little girl!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow...that's going to be a tough job...NOT!!!!! She is adorable!!! I love the swimming picture.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures !


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Francine is a doll!!
Glad to see you posting...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

AndyFarmer said:


> Wait!!??? was there a transport I missed??? and what team?? whose on which team...I'm lost LOL


you know, the TEAM. Jenna now is on the same team i am. :doh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> you know, the TEAM. Jenna now is on the same team i am. :doh:


ROFLMAO!!! Oh I know!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Back Jenna,
You have been very missed and love the little girl. She is a doll. I love the swimming picture and imagine it is hard for you to be with her all day. LOL How is the rest of the gang?
GO COAST GUARD!!!! LOL


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Boy, that's a tough job.......but somebody has to do it!!!! I want a job like that.

Kathy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome back Jenna, love you're little addition, she is adorable


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Francine is precious.  What an adventurous little girl - swimming already, stalking something on a ledge. She was so lucky to find you (and your roomie).


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

So happy to see you back here, Jenna.

LOVE the pup! I'm so jealous! All I want is to play with a Golden pup and I don't know anyone who has one near me!

I can't believe she is swimming already!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Um... I want someone to let ME raise their pup. I'm not quite ready for another dog yet, but I miss having a puppy around. Maybe I need a roommate.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty girl, i too love the swimming pic!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup, she is staying. She is technically his, but we share her 

And up, go Coastguard!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

ohhhhh look at that face! One look in those eyes and I would have been sunk!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Another beautiful beach dog!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What a little cutie pie! And look at her swimming! That's so cool!

Feeling a little groggy from lack of sleep these days? :lol:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful puppy!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, she is adorable Jenna! You are so lucky to get to raise her!

Jazzys mom


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very cute. Glad you guys picked her up shes going to have a GREAT life now


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how many pups does this make at your house now? she is a cutie.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww...PUPPY BREATH!!! How are the other dogs liking her?


----------

